# Canyon Strive  CF/AL - Owners Club



## SlayerLover (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Canyon Strive Besitzer 

Hast auch Du endlich Dein Canyon Strive AL bzw. CF erhalten und das Wartezimmer verlassen?
Dann lass uns hier ausschliesslich über unsere Räder austauschen und ggfs. den Ärger über die lange Wartezeit vergessen...

Ich stelle mal die erste Frage in die Runde:
Wer hat noch ein CF 8.0 mit der 36er Fox am Start und minimal Spiel zwischen der verschraubten Canyon? Achse und der DT-Swiss Nabe?
Wenn ich das Laufrad hin und her bewege merke ich deutlich Spiel...Laufleistung bislang <100KM !

Danke und Gruß,
StriveLover
______________________________________________
*CANYON Strive CF 8.0 2105 - customized* 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73461


----------



## Incredible (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das AL 7.0 Regular, auch mit der Fox 36. allerdings mit dem Mavic Crossmax XL. Und da ist kein Spiel. Alles beste Sahne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antunnacos (2. Mai 2015)

Thread-Idee gefällt mir!
CF 8.0, kein Spiel zw. Achse und Nabe.
Gruß
Antunnacos


----------



## betzmani (2. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei, fahre Pike! Klasse bike 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MitschundCo (2. Mai 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon Strive Besitzer
> 
> Hast auch Du endlich Dein Canyon Strive AL bzw. CF erhalten und das Wartezimmer verlassen?
> Dann lass uns hier ausschliesslich über unsere Räder austauschen und ggfs. den Ärger über die lange Wartezeit vergessen...
> ...


Bist nun vom 9.0 Team zum 8.0er gewechselt?


----------



## SlayerLover (2. Mai 2015)

Nein vom Rocky Mountain Slayer direkt zum CF 8.0 

Was für ein geniales Bike ! 

Wollte unbedingt 2x10fach, das CF 9.0 Team gibts nur 1x11fach!


----------



## MitschundCo (2. Mai 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Nein vom Rocky Mountain Slayer direkt zum CF 8.0
> 
> Was für ein geniales Bike !
> 
> Wollte unbedingt 2x10fach, das CF 9.0 Team gibts nur 1x11fach!


Sorry, hab dich verwechselt


----------



## HackyOne (2. Mai 2015)

Hej ! 

Fahre das Strive AL in XL .

Bis jetzt war alles total i.O aber es gab auch mal ein Problem mit dem SS musste gewechselt werden da Öl aus dem SS lief es drückte Grünes aus der Dichtung und Rotes aus dem AV raus . 
Der SS wurde gewechselt und bis jetzt hält er dicht. 

LG Max


----------



## MitschundCo (2. Mai 2015)

HackyOne schrieb:


> Hej !
> 
> Fahre das Strive AL in XL .
> 
> ...


Du bist einfach zu schwer 

Sorry, der Joke musste jetzt sein


----------



## HackyOne (2. Mai 2015)

92 kg ;-)


----------



## Incredible (2. Mai 2015)

HackyOne schrieb:


> 92 kg ;-)



Ich hab aktuell 104kg!
Aber alles funzt perfekt. Und was hab ich das Teil schon über die Trails geprügelt.

Wir haben ja zu dritt jeder ein Strive gekauft. Und unser kleinster hat gerade mal 58Kg. Der braucht komischerweise fast den gleichen Druck im SS wie ich, dass er zwischen den Trails und Aufstiegen ausfährt. Müsstet mal sehen wie der auf dem Strive rumhüpft, um den in den DH-Mode zu bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (2. Mai 2015)

Fahre XX1.

Frage: warum lässt sich mein Kettenspanner hinten per Hand kein Stück nach vor oder zurück bewegen? Ist da ne Sperre drinnen oder so viel Spannung drauf?

Bei Shimano ging das anstandslos 

Möchte nämlich das Kettenblatt wechseln...


----------



## Jogi1968 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, habe mein Strive noch nicht, ist aber auch keine Problem für mich, denn ich weiß ja was ich bekomme 

Für den Fall, dass noch einer vor einer Kaufentscheidung steht, ich habe schon mal die Sicherheitstechnik etwas aufgerüstet.

Fahre derzeit und auch weiterhin Spec. EX 29" aus 2014 für Touren.




Habe mir den Bell super r2 zugelegt und jetzt auf ein paar Touren genutzt und kann sagen - gefällt mir sehr gut!

- guter Sitz und Einstellmöglichkeiten
- wie ich finde auch sehr gute Belüftung
- hinterlässt auch einen stabilen Eindruck

       

Seid ca. 6 Monaten habe ich die POC VPD 2.0 Knee, zugegeben, die sind nicht gerade günstig, aber ich habe noch keine gehabt, die besser waren.

- Sitz ist meiner Meinung nach optimal, da sie wie eine Kniebandage sitzen
- im oberen Bereich, also an den Oberschenkeln, sind sie gut gepolstert und auf der Innenseite auch mit einer leichten
  Gummibeschichtung versehen, wodurch sie kaum verrutschen können.

   

Handschuhe natürlich auch, da habe mich schon seit Jahren auf POC eingeschoßen.

Also für das neue MTB und die neuen Herausforderungen den Index DH Handschuhe.

- gute Entlüftung ist auf jeden Fall gegeben
- Innenseite gut verarbeitet
- hat auch auf der Außenseite ein kleines Polster über den Knöcheln

  

Der Transport zum Einsatzgebiet geht auch recht ordentlich.

 

Ich hoffe, dass solche Beiträge für hier auch okay sind.

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Jogi1968 (4. Mai 2015)

Es gibt wieder das Strive Presstool bei Canyon.

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=Z15&id=53050


----------



## vosmic (4. Mai 2015)

@Jogi1968 der Helm scheint sehr beliebt. Ich hab ihn bestellt und er hat schon eine laengere Lieferzeit als mein Strive 
Von POC hab ich auch was bestellt und zwar die Spine VPD 2.0 DH Jacke.
Hoffe damit gibbet keine Verletzungen mehr wie im letzten Jahr


----------



## MitschundCo (4. Mai 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> @Jogi1968 der Helm scheint sehr beliebt. Ich hab ihn bestellt und er hat schon eine laengere Lieferzeit als mein Strive
> Von POC hab ich auch was bestellt und zwar die Spine VPD 2.0 DH Jacke.
> Hoffe damit gibbet keine Verletzungen mehr wie im letzten Jahr


Helm: welche Farbe hast denn bestellt?


----------



## vosmic (4. Mai 2015)

Matt schwarz. Allerdings für 140€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## technischer (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

war bei Euch auch das Connectamajig Verschlusssystem auch nicht an der Reverb Stealth montiert sondern an der Guide RS verbaut? 
Eine weitere Frage wäre ob die Roam40 Laufräder ab Werk tubeless tauglich sind (z.B. Felgenband, die Ventile sind ja dabei). Frage hört sich vielleicht dämlich an, aber mein Hope Evo 2 mit Stans ZTR Flow Laufrad war von Haus aus nicht mit dem richtigen Felgenband ausgerüstet.

Viele Grüße,

Der Technische


----------



## Velo-X (4. Mai 2015)

technischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> war bei Euch auch das Connectamajig Verschlusssystem auch nicht an der Reverb Stealth montiert sondern an der Guide RS verbaut?
> Eine weitere Frage wäre ob die Roam40 Laufräder ab Werk tubeless tauglich sind (z.B. Felgenband, die Ventile sind ja dabei). Frage hört sich vielleicht dämlich an, aber mein Hope Evo 2 mit Stans ZTR Flow Laufrad war von Haus aus nicht mit dem richtigen Felgenband ausgerüstet.
> ...



Meine Roam40 waren schon komplett vorbereitet für Tubeless - nur noch beiligende Ventiele rein und fertig.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vosmic (4. Mai 2015)

Fahre Tubeless ohne Probleme. Ist also scheinbar richtiges Felgenband?!
An der Guide? An beiden Seiten dann ?
Muss ich mir mal genau anschauen. Aufgefallen ist mir das nicht


----------



## technischer (4. Mai 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> An der Guide? An beiden Seiten dann ?
> Muss ich mir mal genau anschauen. Aufgefallen ist mir das nicht



Bei mir befindet sich das Connectamajik an der hinteren Bremszange. Die Vorderradbremse ist ganz normal montiert.

Viele Grüße,

Der Technische


----------



## vosmic (4. Mai 2015)

Interessant ich schau morgen mal nach.


----------



## hanz-hanz (5. Mai 2015)

Oh ihr Helden!

Eure Bremsleitung ist “innenverlegt“!
Mit dem Verschluß muss nicht jede Bremse bei der Montage neu entlüftet werden. Ganz normal.
Hinterrad innenverlegt...Connectamajik
Vorderrad außenverlegt... kein C-majik


----------



## vosmic (5. Mai 2015)

Die Reverb hat aber den Schnellverschluss? Das mit der Bremse macht Sinn lol


----------



## technischer (5. Mai 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Oh ihr Helden!
> 
> Eure Bremsleitung ist “innenverlegt“!
> Mit dem Verschluß muss nicht jede Bremse bei der Montage neu entlüftet werden. Ganz normal.
> ...



Hallo hanz-hanz,

Ich glaube wir sind nicht blöd. Mir ist schon klar, dass das connectamajig bei jeder innenverlegten Leitung Sinn macht. Dann würde aber das Verbauen von zweien dieser Verschlüsse Sinn machen. Und soviel ich weiß, wird nur die Reverb ab Werk mit diesem Verschluss ausgerüstet. Daher hat mich gewundert, dass er an der Hinterradbremse und nicht an der Reverb verbaut war. Für mich sieht das aus, als hätte Canyon den Verschluss  umgeschraubt. Bevor jetzt wieder ein Klugscheisserspruch kommt: Das Verlegen der Bremsleitung ist sicherlich aufwendiger als der Sattelstützenleitung.

Viele Grüße, 
Erasmus


----------



## grobi59 (5. Mai 2015)

Fotos?


----------



## Jogi1968 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen,

Ich weiss, ich habe das schon einmal Anfang Januar als Beitrag gebracht. Ich persönlich finde die Info aber noch wichtig. Und wie sich gezeigt hat, kann man die Versicherung auch gebrauchen. 

Wichtig für die Garantie (Garantie MP3) ist, sie muss innerhalb von 5 Tagen nach dem Kauf abgeschlossen werden!

Bedingungen usw.:
http://www.mavic-mp3.com/menu.php?storeid=5&choose_country=81&osCsid=vuf2ssnuels2m7rg5d9fj24225

Kosten (auch für andere Felgen):
http://www.mavic-mp3.com/catalog_pr...2m7rg5d9fj24225&categories_id=9&models_id=179

Auszug aus der Mail von Canyon auf meine Anfrage:

_„Es ist zwar ein wenig kompliziert und etwas aufwändig, da wir bei Mavic nicht als Händler sondern als Hersteller laufen, aber es geht.
Die Kreditorenartikelnr. sind:

Kreditorenartikelnr. vorderes Laufrad: *35608710*
Kreditorenartikelnr. hinteres Laufrad: *36641013*
unser Händlercode: *4900550*

Da wir nur sogenannte OEM-Ware erhalten, (OEM = Ware die direkt für die Herstellung von ganzen Bikes an den Hersteller geliefert wird) erhalten wir keine Registrierungskarte. Die benötigte Seriennummer können Sie leider nur von der Felge selber ablesen, dafür müßen Sie aber den Reifen und den Schlauch demontieren, da diese auf der Innenseite der Felge steht.

Desweiteren müss wen Sie neben der Rechnung auch den Lieferschein mit einreichen, da bei unseren Vertriebssystem die Lieferung nicht mit der Rechnungsdatum übereinstimmt. Das wurde aber mit Mavic für Canyon so abgesprochen.“_

Vielleicht hilft Information und ich hoffe dass sie auch richtig sind!

Noch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi1968 (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Weiß einer vom Euch, wie man den Luftdruck für Tubeless-Reifen ( CROSSMAX ENDURO 27,5" ) berechnet.

Schon einmal Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## SlayerLover (9. Mai 2015)

Servus Leute,
hat von Euch schon jemand an seinem Strive mit 2x10fach ein Bashguard mit Kettenführung verbaut (E.Thirteen o.a.) ?
Falls ja welchen Befestigungsstandard hat der Strive Rahmen ????
Danke & Grüße,
StriveLover


----------



## TrailProf (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin seit heute glücklicher Besitzer eines:

















Die Verstellung per Shapeshifter funktioniert super intuitiv, die Einstellung hat auch direkt gepasst. Bisher habe ich lediglich eine Mnirunde gedreht, konnte aber bereits feststellen dass das Bike unheimlich satt liegt, obwohl weder Dämpfer noch Gabel feinjustiert sind.
Erstes Fazit: SUPERGEIL!


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

TrailProf schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin seit heute glücklicher Besitzer eines:
> Anhang anzeigen 385051
> 
> ...


Mann ist die Farbe geil


----------



## Jogi1968 (9. Mai 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Mann ist die Farbe geil



Die kommt "real live" noch viel besser!


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Die kommt "real live" noch viel besser!


Das denk ich mir. Das Spectral meiner Gattin in Petrol kommt natura auch besser rüber als auf Fotos.


----------



## Jogi1968 (9. Mai 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Das denk ich mir. Das Spectral meiner Gattin in Petrol kommt natura auch besser rüber als auf Fotos.



Dann wird es aber Zeit das dein kleiner auch eine Canyon bekommt!


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

Mir ist gerade auf der Hausrunde was Merkwürdiges passiert:

Am Heimweg habe ich mich auf Asphalt kurz gespielt. Habe Druck auf die Gabel ausgeübt und plötzlich sackte mir der Reifen weg bzw machte es pffff und heraussen war die Luft. 

Musste den restlichen Weg dann nach Hause schieben.

Zu Hause habe ich dann zur Pumpe gegriffen. Anfangs entwich die Luft mit jeder Pumpbewegung sofort wieder aber plötzlich fing sich das Ganze und ich konnte wieder auf knapp über 2 Bar aufpumpen.

 Jemand ne Idee


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

Jogi1968 schrieb:


> Dann wird es aber Zeit das dein kleiner auch eine Canyon bekommt!


Keine Angst, lange wird es nicht dauern  er wird zwar erst 6, jammert aber jetzt schon, dass er Gabel und Dämpfer braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (9. Mai 2015)

@MitschundCo denke mal da du fährst Tubeless und dir ist der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Ist mir mal am Dhler passiert, als ich ziemlich in den Anlieger geballert bin, zum Glück hinten. Aber so als Ferndiagnose ist das schwer zu beurteilen. 
Fahre auch Tubeless und habe mit 1,8 bar relativ viel Druck drauf. Je weniger desto leichter lässt sich der Reifen aus der Flanke drücken.

Hat jemand von euch den Reverb Hebel von rechts nach links unten montiert? Drücke mich mittlerweile noch um das im Rahmen umfädeln. Hat das jemand sich schon angetan und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## MitschundCo (9. Mai 2015)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> @MitschundCo denke mal da du fährst Tubeless und dir ist der Reifen von der Felge gesprungen. Ist mir mal am Dhler passiert, als ich ziemlich in den Anlieger geballert bin, zum Glück hinten. Aber so als Ferndiagnose ist das schwer zu beurteilen.
> Fahre auch Tubeless und habe mit 1,8 bar relativ viel Druck drauf. Je weniger desto leichter lässt sich der Reifen aus der Flanke drücken.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch den Reverb Hebel von rechts nach links unten montiert? Drücke mich mittlerweile noch um das im Rahmen umfädeln. Hat das jemand sich schon angetan und kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten?


Nope, Schlauch ist noch drinnen. Deswegen bin ich ja so verwundert...


----------



## Beebob (10. Mai 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Nope, Schlauch ist noch drinnen. Deswegen bin ich ja so verwundert...


Dann kann eigentlich nur das Ventil am Schlauch defekt sein. Entweder neues Ventil oder einen neuen Schlauch verwenden.


----------



## Ascim (10. Mai 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> @Jogi1968 der Helm scheint sehr beliebt. Ich hab ihn bestellt und er hat schon eine laengere Lieferzeit als mein Strive
> Von POC hab ich auch was bestellt und zwar die Spine VPD 2.0 DH Jacke.
> Hoffe damit gibbet keine Verletzungen mehr wie im letzten Jahr


Ich, ein Kollege und sein Freundin haben den Helm. Mir sitzt er super allerdings ist die Belüftung eher mässig.


----------



## MitschundCo (10. Mai 2015)

Beebob schrieb:


> Dann kann eigentlich nur das Ventil am Schlauch defekt sein. Entweder neues Ventil oder einen neuen Schlauch verwenden.


Schlauch hat ein Loch. Reifen anscheinend auch, da trotz UST Ventil immer wieder Luft entweicht.


----------



## scarto8 (12. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, ich habe das CF Strive 8.0 regular. Wollte mir eben den Cane Creek Db inline einstellen bzw so einstellen zu versuchen wie auf der Webseite empfohlen. Hab kaum 1,5 Umdrehungen am HSC ADJUSTER gemacht,da kam mir schon ein Dichtungsring entgegen, und dann kam Öl raus. Kurze Frage an euch, was soll ich tun? Ganz rausschrauben und versuchen den Dichtungsring wieder rauf zu Bekommen?hab jetzt erstmal alles wieder rechts rum gedreht.läuft nix aus,kam aber schon bisschen Flüssigkeit raus vorher. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...MfG Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (12. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir grad beim Thema Dämpfer sind... Was hat der für eine Einbaulänge? 

Schonmal jemand nen Coil eingebaut?


----------



## grobi59 (12. Mai 2015)

200x57


----------



## kaptan (12. Mai 2015)

Danke dir!


----------



## lpob (14. Mai 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/75055


----------



## Chris_360 (15. Mai 2015)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> hat von Euch schon jemand an seinem Strive mit 2x10fach ein Bashguard mit Kettenführung verbaut (E.Thirteen o.a.) ?
> Falls ja welchen Befestigungsstandard hat der Strive Rahmen ????
> Danke & Grüße,
> StriveLover



ISCG

Warum willst du eine andere Kettenführung dranmachen? Die von Canyon finde ich bisher Top. Ich hab nur einen Bashguard von Carbocage im Keller rumliegen, den ich gerne montieren würde, ist aber allerdings sehr eng da unten und ich brauch erst noch den entsprechenden Tretlagerschlüssel (Race Face & Rotor sind aktuell nicht lieferbar).


----------



## SlayerLover (16. Mai 2015)

An all


SlayerLover schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> hat von Euch schon jemand an seinem Strive mit 2x10fach ein Bashguard mit Kettenführung verbaut (E.Thirteen o.a.) ?
> Falls ja welchen Befestigungsstandard hat der Strive Rahmen ????
> Danke & Grüße,
> StriveLover



Hier mehr zum Thema auf der Canyon Seite:

https://www.canyon.com/de/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=178

Demnach ist die Montage von fremden Kettenführungen aus Platzgründen nicht möglich


----------



## RobG301 (14. Juli 2015)

Jemand größer als 1,90m Erfahrung mit dem Strive CF in XL bzw. Race L? Wie passt das von der Größe? Oder lieber direkt zum Spectral in XL greifen?


----------



## vosmic (14. Juli 2015)

1,93 in cf race l und passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## RobG301 (14. Juli 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> 1,93 in cf race l und passt für mich perfekt.



Was haste denn für eine Schrittlänge?

Spectral's sind ja jetzt reduziert nur Strives (noch) nicht!


----------



## vosmic (14. Juli 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12354807

92 cm


Das Strive ist eine andere Liga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (14. Juli 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/12354807
> 
> 92 cm
> 
> ...



Heißt?

Tourentauglichkeit? Also keine 100km jetzt aber mal 20km oder so in Richtung Siebengebirge um dann da die Berge zu rocken!


----------



## vosmic (16. Juli 2015)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Heißt?
> 
> Tourentauglichkeit? Also keine 100km jetzt aber mal 20km oder so in Richtung Siebengebirge um dann da die Berge zu rocken!


War gestern u. a. noch auf dem Oelberg. Ca. 1000 Hm. Die Tourentauglichkeit ist mehr als gut. Besser als alles was ich bisher gefahren bin und schon fast nebenher ein Downhillbike. 
Es gibt wenige Punkte die aus meiner Sicht noch zu optimieren sind.


----------



## RobG301 (16. Juli 2015)

Ölberg? Das ja mein Revier! Siebengebirge!

Dann sollte ich doch echt mal sehen, dass ich noch eins kriege wo das jetzt in der neuen Enduro so überragend getestet wurde und sich dann vermutlich mehr draufstürzen werden!


----------



## TrailProf (1. August 2015)

Ich bin mittlerweile ca. 650 km mit dem Strive gefahren, bisher ohne irgendwelche Probleme; wünsche allen Ownern weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## staycool (1. August 2015)

Seit einer Woche Besitzer eines CF 8.0 race. Die Geo ist für mein langes Kreuz und die verhältnismäßig kurzen Beine genial. Shapeshifter ist eine Wucht! 
Nur der Monarch rauscht mir zu linear durch den Federweg. Jemand das gleiche Problem?

Gruß staycool


----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2015)

Hab meins seit ner Woche, heute erste größere Runde gmacht, das Bike überzeugt voll und ganz, das alte war schon ne Wucht, das neue einfach nochmal geiler


----------



## sp8 (2. August 2015)

staycool schrieb:


> Seit einer Woche Besitzer eines CF 8.0 race. Die Geo ist für mein langes Kreuz und die verhältnismäßig kurzen Beine genial. Shapeshifter ist eine Wucht!
> Nur der Monarch rauscht mir zu linear durch den Federweg. Jemand das gleiche Problem?
> 
> Gruß staycool


bau dir die Luftkammer mit bottomless Ringen kleiner, fahre zB mit 80kg mit 2 Ringen und es ist spürbar straffer/rauscht weniger durch. ist aber ja nur schlimm wenn du mit korrektem SAG durchschlagen würdest! ich fahre so im DH 30% ohne Probleme, paar mm Reserve bleiben meistens übrig.


----------



## *TiKay* (9. August 2015)

Servus zusammen. Ist einer der Owner evtl aus dem Kreis Ulm, Oberschwaben oder Allgäu? Suche ein Race in L zum Probesitzen. Würde mich über ne PN freuen. 
VG und schönen Sonntag 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (9. August 2015)

*TiKay* schrieb:


> Servus zusammen. Ist einer der Owner evtl aus dem Kreis Ulm, Oberschwaben oder Allgäu? Suche ein Race in L zum Probesitzen. Würde mich über ne PN freuen.
> VG und schönen Sonntag
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


Blaustein


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## staycool (13. August 2015)

Bitte nicht schimpfen, aber nach einigen Touren würde ich mein Cf8.0 race gerne zu einer 2x10, oder 2x11 Schaltung umbauen. Bei einem 30er Kettenblatt fehlen mir ein leichterer und ein/zwei schwerere Gänge. Hat das schon einmal jemand ausprobiert?

Gruß staycool


----------



## FranzeausTT (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich fahre ein Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race Größe M;
Ich bin noch relativ jung und unerfahren im Fahrwerkstüfteln.
Ich bin 15 wiege etwa 70 kg mit Ausrüstung bei 1,83m.
Bevorzugtes Gebiete: Hometrails, ruppige Alpenabfahrten etwa 5 Bikeparkbesuche/ Saison 
Also liebes so gut wie möglich bergab mit Kompromissen bergauf.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen: Empfehlungen oder euer Setup mitteilen

P.S Ich weis nicht wie man Volumenspacer beim Dampfer hinzufügt, wenns geht dann ohne Spacer oder ihr könnt mir erklären, wie man diese montiert. ( Monarch plus debonair 2015 )

Danke.


----------



## grosser (28. Oktober 2015)

FranzeausTT schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier:
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/feat...kShox-Suspension,9020/Slideshow,0/bturman,109


----------



## Strampelino (5. März 2016)

Endlich ist es da, mein strive cf 8.0 Race .........


----------



## Strampelino (11. März 2016)

Nach der ersten Fahrt kann ich nur sagen, es ist einfach nur Hammer das bike.......


----------



## Strampelino (12. März 2016)

Nun ist leider nach paar Tagen schon mein shapeshifter im Sack . Er ist undicht und verliert Luft wodurch ich nicht mehr in den xc Modus komme. Bei meinem Körpergewicht bräuchte ich 15-16 bar, wenn ich den shapeshifter nach dem aufpumpen einmal betätige und danach den Luftdruck überprüfe sind nur noch 10 bar drauf und das ganze sackt bis 5 bar ab.
Werde wohl am Montag ein neuen ordern müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (12. März 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Nun ist leider nach paar Tagen schon mein shapeshifter im Sack . Er ist undicht und verliert Luft wodurch ich nicht mehr in den xc Modus komme. Bei meinem Körpergewicht bräuchte ich 15-16 bar, wenn ich den shapeshifter nach dem aufpumpen einmal betätige und danach den Luftdruck überprüfe sind nur noch 10 bar drauf und das ganze sackt bis 5 bar ab.
> Werde wohl am Montag ein neuen ordern müssen.



Der Druckverlust beim Nachmessen ist normal.


----------



## Strampelino (12. März 2016)

Ich merke ja auch das es immer langsamer in den xc Modus geht, erst geht es im stehen wenn man nicht draufsitzt ganz schnell. Nach paarmal geht nix mehr, da muss ich das bike anheben und dann geht es gaaaaaaanz langsam. Beim nachmessen sind dann auch nur noch 5 bar drauf. Pumpe ich dann wieder auf 15 bar auf geht es wieder schnell.
Denke nicht das es normal ist und denke das der Shapeshifter nicht dicht ist


----------



## grosser (12. März 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ich merke ja auch das es immer langsamer in den xc Modus geht, erst geht es im stehen wenn man nicht draufsitzt ganz schnell. Nach paarmal geht nix mehr, da muss ich das bike anheben und dann geht es gaaaaaaanz langsam. Beim nachmessen sind dann auch nur noch 5 bar drauf. Pumpe ich dann wieder auf 15 bar auf geht es wieder schnell.
> Denke nicht das es normal ist und denke das der Shapeshifter nicht dicht ist



Hast du schon mal getestet, ob die Luft oben am Schraderventil entweicht? oft ist der Einsatz nicht richtig angezogen


----------



## Strampelino (12. März 2016)

Ne.....aber das ist ein guter Tipp . Werde es morgen mal checken

Die Abdeckung kann man ja bestimmt einfach rausdrücken?
Wäre echt super wenn es nur am Ventil liegen würde.
Werde morgen den Shapeshifter mit Spüliwasser einsprühen und mal checken.


----------



## MitschundCo (13. März 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ne.....aber das ist ein guter Tipp . Werde es morgen mal checken
> 
> Die Abdeckung kann man ja bestimmt einfach rausdrücken?
> Wäre echt super wenn es nur am Ventil liegen würde.
> Werde morgen den Shapeshifter mit Spüliwasser einsprühen und mal checken.


Moin,

will ja nicht schwarzmalen, aber klingt schwer nach undichter Gasfeder. Musste meine auch tauschen.
Good Luck 

LG
M


----------



## Projekt_Genius (13. März 2016)

Das ist für mich der unterhaltsamste Thread! Weiter so !  Danke


----------



## MitschundCo (13. März 2016)

Projekt_Genius schrieb:


> Das ist für mich der unterhaltsamste Thread! Weiter so !  Danke


passend zu deinem Profilbild


----------



## Strampelino (13. März 2016)

Das shraderventil ist dicht , leider ist die gasfeder undicht. Verstehe nicht wie etwas so schnell kaputt gehen kann oder schon kaputt eingebaut wird. Na ja wusste ja vorauf ich mich einlasse, werde am Montag ein neuen ordern......


----------



## MitschundCo (13. März 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Das shraderventil ist dicht , leider ist die gasfeder undicht. Verstehe nicht wie etwas so schnell kaputt gehen kann oder schon kaputt eingebaut wird. Na ja wusste ja vorauf ich mich einlasse, werde am Montag ein neuen ordern......


Kopf hoch, meine 16er Gasfeder läuft einwandfrei


----------



## kaptan (13. März 2016)

Meine nicht (2016) das Teil fliegt demnächst eh für immer raus, modefixxer sei dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (13. März 2016)

Servus liebe Strive Gemeinde. 
Ich werde mir in den nächsten Monaten ein Strive Race bestellen. Meine Frage an euch ist nun ob sich jemand mit den AL und CF Rahmen auskennt? 

Ist da fahrtechnisch ein spürbarer Unterschied da oder ist der AL Rahmen genau so agil?


----------



## trailbikesurfer (13. März 2016)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Servus liebe Strive Gemeinde.
> Ich werde mir in den nächsten Monaten ein Strive Race bestellen. Meine Frage an euch ist nun ob sich jemand mit den AL und CF Rahmen auskennt?
> 
> Ist da fahrtechnisch ein spürbarer Unterschied da oder ist der AL Rahmen genau so agil?



Wow, jetzt möchte ich aber die Profis hier hören die dort einen Unterschied zwischen AL und CF "erfahren" haben


----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2016)

Fährt sich super die Kiste


----------



## RadonRico (13. März 2016)

Okay das höre ich doch gerne! Dann werde ich mir das Strive 7.0 Race kaufen. Ich könnte es mir jetzt schon bestellen bin voll heiß drauf, aber ich muss leider noch etwas ausharren.


----------



## MitschundCo (13. März 2016)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Servus liebe Strive Gemeinde.
> Ich werde mir in den nächsten Monaten ein Strive Race bestellen. Meine Frage an euch ist nun ob sich jemand mit den AL und CF Rahmen auskennt?
> 
> Ist da fahrtechnisch ein spürbarer Unterschied da oder ist der AL Rahmen genau so agil?


Jetzt bin ich aber ganz Ohr


----------



## haga67 (13. März 2016)

Das ist als wenn Du ne Gemse mit nem Elefanten vergleichst 
Wobei - beide sind schon über die Alpen gekommen 

Und jetzt : Popcorn


----------



## Strampelino (15. März 2016)

kaptan schrieb:


> Meine nicht (2016) das Teil fliegt demnächst eh für immer raus, modefixxer sei dank!




Danke für den Tipp , ich glaube ich werde jetzt auch den Ersatz Shapeshifter einbauen. Meiner ist ja auch schon ein 2016er da ich ein 2016er strive habe. Wenn der auch wieder so schnell die krätsche macht werde ich mir auch den modefixxer pro holen . Dann war es das mit dem Shit shaper.......


----------



## RadonRico (15. März 2016)

haga67 schrieb:


> Das ist als wenn Du ne Gemse mit nem Elefanten vergleichst
> Wobei - beide sind schon über die Alpen gekommen
> 
> Und jetzt : Popcorn


. 

Das halte ich jetzt aber etwas für übertrieben.


----------



## Andi_85 (16. März 2016)

Hat mir zufällig jemand die Einbaumaße vom Dämpfer beim Stive CF 8.0?
Würde mir gerne den Fox Racing Shox Float X EVOL einbauen. Bei Bike-Components wird noch geschrieben das man Mounting-Hardware benötigt. Was ist damit denn gemeint bzw. was wird benötigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (16. März 2016)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hat mir zufällig jemand die Einbaumaße vom Dämpfer beim Stive CF 8.0?
> Würde mir gerne den Fox Racing Shox Float X EVOL einbauen. Bei Bike-Components wird noch geschrieben das man Mounting-Hardware benötigt. Was ist damit denn gemeint bzw. was wird benötigt?



200x57mm, unten buchse 22.2x8mm 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MitschundCo (16. März 2016)

RadonRico schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das halte ich jetzt aber etwas für übertrieben.


Ganz meine Meinung.
Aber drüber getraut hat sich bis jetzt trotzdem niemand


----------



## benni260 (19. Oktober 2016)

Seruvs,

habe gestern auch mein Stive AL 7.0 auspacken dürfen. Soweit alles montiert aber noch nicht gefahren. Heute Morgen habe ich dann vor der Arbeit nochmal einen Blick drauf geworfen und folgendes beim SS entdeckt...

Habe das ganze gleich heute Morgen an Canyon geschickt und warte nun.


----------



## Velo-X (19. Oktober 2016)

benni260 schrieb:


> Seruvs,
> 
> habe gestern auch mein Stive AL 7.0 auspacken dürfen. Soweit alles montiert aber noch nicht gefahren. Heute Morgen habe ich dann vor der Arbeit nochmal einen Blick drauf geworfen und folgendes beim SS entdeckt...
> 
> Habe das ganze gleich heute Morgen an Canyon geschickt und warte nun.


Sieht aus als ob die Abdeckung nicht richtig eingerastet ist. Hast sie schon mal abgemacht und neu montiert?


----------



## MitschundCo (19. Oktober 2016)

benni260 schrieb:


> Seruvs,
> 
> habe gestern auch mein Stive AL 7.0 auspacken dürfen. Soweit alles montiert aber noch nicht gefahren. Heute Morgen habe ich dann vor der Arbeit nochmal einen Blick drauf geworfen und folgendes beim SS entdeckt...
> 
> Habe das ganze gleich heute Morgen an Canyon geschickt und warte nun.



Auch meine Abdeckung ging relativ streng rauf. Trau dich ruhig ordentlich mit dem Daumen drauf zu drücken, dann sitzt sie


----------



## Staanemer (19. Oktober 2016)

Hmm, ich will ja keinen Wind machen, aber das erscheint mir doch nicht so einfach.

Der Spalt ist recht groß. Die Abdeckung der Achse in der Wippe sitzt auch nicht richtig, die geht sonst ganz rein und steht nicht über. Vielleicht helfen ein paar Fotos mit mehr Licht und von der Seite.

Eventuell ist der (von vorne gesehen) rechte Teil der Wippe nicht komplett auf der Achse montiert.

Entweder schaust Du Dir das mal an, oder Du schickst das Teil zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni260 (19. Oktober 2016)

Canyon meinte auch nur, dass die Abdeckung wohl nicht richtig montiert wurde und hat mir eine Anleitung zum Ein-/Ausbau der Wippe geschickt, da wird dann auch beschrieben, wie man die Abdeckung bearbeitet. Ich schau mir das mal an.

Danke auch für eure Tips.


Da wäre noch etwas anderes... Ich such seit Stunden die Grundeinstellungen für den CCDB Inline und werde einfach nicht fündig. Mir gings in erster Linie um den empfohlenen Luftdruck bei meinen ca. 84 kg. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


Und ansonsten... Das Strive ist einfach geil und bestimmt noch geiler, wenn es denn erstmal richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## Staanemer (19. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt keinen empfohlenen Luftdruck.

Deinem Bike liegt eine Karte bei mit den empfohlenen Einstellungen bei.

Unter anderem 16mm SAG.


----------



## benni260 (19. Oktober 2016)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!  War doch von vorne rein klar!

Na dann werd ich mal bissel tüfteln!!


----------



## Staanemer (19. Oktober 2016)

http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline

Gibt auch eine APP. In der kann man leider keine Profile kopieren, man kann aber neue anlegen.
So schlägt Dir die App die Standard Werte vor, welche als Profil gespeichert werden können.
Das kannst Du dann erst mal fahren und in der App Notizen dazu eintragen, was Dir gefällt und was Dir nicht gefällt.

Dann kannst Du das nächste Profil anlegen und das Testprogramm durchlaufen, siehst Du dann schon, und dort wieder Notizen hinterlegen.

Ich würde drei Profile anlegen:

1. Werkseinstellung
2. Selbstermittelte Einstellung aus der Testfahrt
3. Optimierung auf Touren

So musst Du Dir nicht jeden klickt merken oder aufschreiben.

Dabei bin ich drauf gekommen, dass der DB Inline sich selbst verstellt, besonders der HSR.


----------



## benni260 (20. Oktober 2016)

Die habe ich gestern Abend auch noch entdeckt, scheint ganz praktisch zu sein.

Ich bin nunmal davon ausgegangen, dass es einen empfohlenen Luftdruck bei einem bestimmten Gewicht gibt, da es diesen auch für Gabeln etc. gibt und meistens sogar als Aufkleber auf den Elementen angebracht ist.

@Staanemer: Hat er sich selbst verstellt um besser zu funktionieren?


----------



## benni260 (23. Oktober 2016)

@Staanemer : Du hattest Recht, die Schraube  der von vorn gesehenen rechten Abdeckung war nicht ganz reingeschaubt, habe sie dann nachgezogen und jetzt passt es.


----------



## Bergziege86 (28. Juni 2017)

Servus Gemeinde. 

Ich hätte ein anliegen. 
Ich müsste die Kassette an meinem Strove abziehen. 

Modell:

Strice CF Race 9.0 2016 mit dem DT Swiss LRS Spline One EX 1501.  

Die Kassette lässt sich keinen Millimeter bewegen. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

PS: canyon support war eine Katastrophe. 
Bei DT swiss bekam ich keine Rückantwort.


----------



## TrailProf (28. Juni 2017)

@Bergziege86 
hatte vor ein paar Tagen genau das gleiche Problem. Die Kassette schien sich förmlich am Freilaufkörper "festgefressen" zu haben.
Letztlich half nur, den Abschlussring einzuschrauben und somit Alugewinde des Freilaufs zu schützen und per Schonhammer gezielt und recht beherzt den Freilauf aus der Kassettte rauszukloppen, in etwas so: !
Dann zeigte sich, dass sich die Kassette teilweise etwas in die Mitnehmer des Freilaufes eingegraben hatten.


----------



## Bergziege86 (29. Juni 2017)

Moin. 

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Das habe ich befürchtet. 

Normalerweise ist die Kassette ja nur aufgesteckt. Bei nem Kollegen fällt sie gerade so runter  sonald das HR draußen ist


----------



## luxaltera (30. Juni 2017)

SlayerLover schrieb:


> Demnach ist die Montage von fremden Kettenführungen aus Platzgründen nicht möglich



Schau Mal in meinem strive bastelfred. Dort habe ich dokumentiert was man machen kann, was geht und was nicht... Ist in der Tat nicht einfach aber möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (30. Juni 2017)

Hier eine Komplettlösung von kefü und bash


----------



## luxaltera (30. Juni 2017)

https://77designz.com/de/crash-plates/41-crash-plate-strive 

https://77designz.com/de/kettenfuehrungen/47-oval-guide-s3-e-type-kettenfuehrung-0725163615204


----------

